# Do we really need to clean sand with Python?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I seen several tanks where simple impossible to proceed with cleaning.
How you guys do it , if do it at all?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nah, I don't bother. When I clean the glass, etc., then all the dirt gets kicked up into the current and eventually flows down the overflow and into the sump. At least that's how it's SUPPOSED to work.  Also some of the substrates are very fine and will just get sucked up.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont siphon the sand... Although I will use my turkey baster to blow up a standstorm before doing a water change... IE, i will blow strong current on the surface of the rocks and inside the cracks....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I dont siphon the sand... Although I will use my turkey baster to blow up a standstorm before doing a water change... IE, i will blow strong current on the surface of the rocks and inside the cracks....


Yup, this helps, I do it too.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

How deep is your sand bed? IS it a DSB or SSB? If it's a true SSB I believe you NEED to clean it. DSB should not be touched.

i ALWAYS siphon the sand when I do a water change. I even move anything I can to get to the parts that aren't completely open. All i know is I have none of the problems most have with algae and bad/unstable water parameters -and, I am heavily stocked and well fed.

My fear would be that one day you will disturb a heavily built up section of sand and release toxins into the water column and have problems.

Besides, i love the look of a white sand bed.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the same problem, I have a a load of crap on my sand, and it's so hard to clean it.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

With adequate water flow inside the tank, it shouldn't be a huge problem. 

I don't use python because I don't want to replace the water, but it makes a lot of sense to do it if you are planning to do a water change. 

Once per month, I will stir up my substrate (using my hands or turkey baster) and just let the filters catch the debris. Then I will clean out the sponges in my filters and voila - debris are gone!

anybody else use this method?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

The problem, i see with that method is, you are not just stirring up inert debris. you may also stir up toxins and other undesirables. Also, a fair amount of this detritus/toxins/debris, etc. can get into your rock and rot further, thus polluting the tank.

When you siphon, you export it right out of the tank. Less chance for contamination.

Again, all i can say is my experience, and my tank is crazy stable and clean. I do a water change (15 to 20 gallons) every week or two and siphon every time.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I would have to agree with mattdean, when doing water changes siphoning makes loads of sense as it removes detritus right out of the system. Personally, I don't own a python and so its not really an option for me. 

As I mentioned, the key with cleaning substrate with my method is to have adequate water flow, good water movements and power heads. If you have detritus laying on the top of your substrate that may indicate that you have poor or inadequate water flow at the bottom of the tank. 

Without getting into filter placement and these sorts of tank mechanics, 
it is possible to remove detritus through the filters without using a python type device and not leading to further tank rot and detritus settling into your live rock. For me, cleaning the sponges is less work than mixing new water...

I do thoroughly agitate the substrate with my method and while it may only remove 50 - 70 % of the detritus from the system (by rinsing out the sponges) as opposed to direct export in other method, it serves my purpose of releasing any toxic gas build ups and of getting detritus out. I do this method every 2-3 weeks and it keeps my corals and fish happy.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

also keep in mind when disturbing the sand bed of any depth you also disturb beneficial bacteria. when this happens in newer tanks it can send the cycle back to step one, ive found leaving it alone it does best. Flavio


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jmbret said:


> Once per month, I will stir up my substrate (using my hands or turkey baster) and just let the filters catch the debris. Then I will clean out the sponges in my filters and voila - debris are gone!
> 
> anybody else use this method?


You can see my threads before and everybody says that sponge are not good for the SW tank. It must be cleaned very often

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

get a fighting conch in there or other sand stiring creatures (narissus snails - spelling is wrong) 


IMO....

DSB's look ugly and stink and if you ever disturb them get ready for all hell to break loose. They are not necessary (IMO) and there are COUNTLESS beautiful tanks without them (FACT). In the grand scheme of things think of how much sand you would need to mimic the proportion of rock to sand in the actual ocean. 

You should be maintaining good flow to keep stuff constantly in the water column and not settling in the sand bed. that floating goodness (in theory) should make its way to your overflow and then filtered out by whatever filtration you have.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

My DT has a ssb and my refugium has a dsb, I vacuum the DT when I do a water change but just once a month, the dsb I leave alone.


----------

